
Apple Inc: A Pre-Mortem - waqasaday
https://medium.com/adventures-in-consumer-technology/apple-inc-a-pre-mortem-568d1a0b7d72#.j2a7i4kvd
======
techdragon
I'd never heard of a pre-mortem before.

This is definitely going on my list of useful analysis techniques.

